# Casa del Mar -- Nov 2007?



## Jamerican71 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a 2BR, Thanksgiving week at Casa del Mar on hold?  I've read the great reviews on TUG and tripadvisor and by all appearances, it's a good trade.  I just have a few questions before I confirm for those that have been there or know of the property:

(1) What is the beach area like?
(2) Do I need to rent a car?  If I don't rent a car, can I easily catch cabs?
(3) Any thoughts on airfare for that time frame from Wash DC?
(4) Any bars/nightclubs nearby?
(5) it's in the low-rise area is that bad or good compared to the high-rise area?

Thank you!


----------



## lunarbrian (Mar 8, 2006)

*Casa Del Mar*

Lots of TUGGERS go to Casa Del Mar so I'm sure you'll get a lot of opinions. We own week 32 at CDM and use it every year. My thoughts:

1. The 2 bedroom units are huge and you get daily maid service. All the units face either the ocean or the pool.

2. The beach area is small directly in front of CDM but it is a long beach so there is actually a lot of room.

3. Low rise vs high rise just depends on your preference. We like the low rise area as it is quieter and less crowded. Others love the high rise area.

4. Generally there are a decent amount of kids at CDM since the units are 2 bedroom. That's not good or bad, just an observation. We don't have any young ones now but the kids at CDM have never bothered us.

We have stayed at a number of places in Aruba as we own at CDM and Aruba Phoenix and then do exchanges for two more weeks so we can stay for four weeks. We like CDM the best of the places we have stayed. (The fact that we can walk out our patio door right onto the beach contributes to that!) I can't imagine you could go wrong with an exchange into a two bedroom at CDM.

Since we live in California, I can't comment on airfare from D.C.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 8, 2006)

lunarbrian said:
			
		

> Lots of TUGGERS go to Casa Del Mar so I'm sure you'll get a lot of opinions. We own week 32 at CDM and use it every year. My thoughts:
> 
> 1. The 2 bedroom units are huge and you get daily maid service. All the units face either the ocean or the pool.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your response.  I think my exchnage will be perfect for me especially since I confirmed last night   

I know I will have lots more questions as my trip approaches but for now I will just be satisfied that I made a good trade!


----------



## SteveB (Mar 14, 2006)

How did you get an exchange for a 2 BR at CDM?  If I can ask, what trade company did you use (RCI or II) and what was your resort that you used to exchange.  We stayed at Costa Linda about 4 years ago on an exchange and for 3 years tried to get an exchange into Aruba with no luck.  I was once offerred a 1 BR at CDM but the 1 BR units are across the street from what I have been told.  Only the 2 BR's are on the beach.  CDM is on one of the nicest sections of beach in Aruba


----------



## Jamerican71 (Mar 17, 2006)

SteveB said:
			
		

> How did you get an exchange for a 2 BR at CDM?  If I can ask, what trade company did you use (RCI or II) and what was your resort that you used to exchange.  We stayed at Costa Linda about 4 years ago on an exchange and for 3 years tried to get an exchange into Aruba with no luck.  I was once offerred a 1 BR at CDM but the 1 BR units are across the street from what I have been told.  Only the 2 BR's are on the beach.  CDM is on one of the nicest sections of beach in Aruba



hi Steve -- I think it was luck of the draw but I did use my week 51 Orange Lake with RCI.  I called and said anywhere in the Caribbean in November or December.  The rep said it had just come in so I took it.  I did read that about the 1br so I'm glad I was able to get the 2BR.  This is for Thanksgiving 2007 so I have quite a long time until I get there.  It turns out the former president of my company owns several weeks there and has confimed that I  will really enjoy CDM.

Just call them and ask when is CDM avaialable and see what happens.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

Just back from 3 weeks at Costa Linda.  Friends stayed in the 2br next door at CDM and they loved it!!  You also get the use of the Aruba Beach Club next door so there is plenty of room.  No problem getting beach palapas and good drinks at the bar plus the Pirate's Nest next door.  The Alhambra is in walking distance (casino) but they run jitney's (free) regularly.  There is a bagel place, Dunken Doughnuts and Subway right there too.  We rent a car from Jansen each year as cabs get expensive and we like to go to the restaurants you need to drive to.  Linda


----------

